# Behavior Switch Up In Golden Retriever



## MiniGoatsRule (Nov 22, 2019)

Hey...
I was talking with a teacher today at my school, and awhile ago she said that her dog Murphy had a habit with growling occasionally at other dogs. But today she said that Murphy (her golden) bit another dog at a grooming service at the Dee-O-Gee. He bit the dog, and then just hid in the corner. Not because he was gonna get in trouble, it was before anybody saw (as far as I know). But because he felt bad of what he did... I've never heard of a dog cowering away because of that. But what do y'all think is going on? Here's some information that might help you all out:
-Murphy is a neutered male.
-Murphy is 3 years old.
-Murphy hasn't really ever acted like this.
Any ideas?


----------

